# Starts well, move forward dies, move backward ok.



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Kubota Bx 2370 started and mowed deep grass for about a half an hour and it started to die out like it was under to much of a load but not the case. On flat land it ideals fine but dies when facing up hill. it goes up hill and runs fine backwards flat or hill land.

Fresh fuel in it but did not add fuel stabilizer this time. 
New filters and pump about 75 hours ago.

When it is day light I will add some fuel stabilizer and run it for a while and check filters.

Anyone have any other suggestions or questions?

Thanks always


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning OMF, i haven't seen you here in a while....

The first thing that comes to mind is your brakes. Brakes often give more resistance to forward movement than reverse movement. Is your brake stuck? Check it out...


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

BigT said:


> Good Morning OMF, i haven't seen you here in a while....
> 
> The first thing that comes to mind is your brakes. Brakes often give more resistance to forward movement than reverse movement. Is your brake stuck? Check it out...


Should be wet disc BigT.

So when you point the nose up hill, your tractor dies off straight away, or slowly loses revs and stops?, what engine revs are you operating at when this happens??, will the engine start up after while still pointing up the hill, or do you have to let it run back down to level ground?.

I think you need to find out if it is a fuel problem or electrical, you need to locate where the fuel supply point is on the tank, if this is at the rear of the tank, then there may be something rolling around in the tank, if the pickup is at the front of the tank, then that will discount that, I would make up a jump wire that will go from battery to fuel solenoid on the pump, go to the hill and climb and when the engine stops, hook up the jumper and see if the engine will start, and while there on the hill, if the jump wire failed, undo the fuel hose at the injection pump and check fuel supply, take tools so you can bleed off the injection pump.

About how much fuel is in the tank when it cuts out?.

When the engine stops, does the ignition lights come back on?.

What year is your BX2370 tractor?.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

BigT said:


> Is your brake stuck?


No the brake is working great.
I mowed on flat and hilly for about a half an hour before it started stalling out.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

FredM said:


> when you point the nose up hill, your tractor dies off straight away, or slowly loses revs and stops?,
> 
> what engine revs are you operating at when this happens??,
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

When point up, the Tractor Stalls out  and RPMs decrease and it dies.

I run it around 25k to 30k rpm.

Once its dies I have to get it to flat land before it will start. otherwise it just sputters and dies.

Fuel tank is full.

I'm not sure of the year.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

oldmanfarmer said:


> When point up, the Tractor Stalls out  and RPMs decrease and it dies.
> 
> I run it around 25k to 30k rpm.
> 
> ...











Operator Presence Control (Opc) - Kubota BX2370 Workshop Manual [Page 324]


Kubota BX2370 Manual Online: Operator Presence Control (Opc). The BX Tractor equips operator presence control (OPC) system which automatically stops the engine when operator stands up from the operator's seat while shifting the PTO lever or the speed control pedal. Tractor without the...




www.manualslib.com





Open the above site and read what is printed, I feel this will be your problem, you could check this out by bridging the seat sensor and check by going up your hill again, the problem is possibly from a change in your body position when on the incline, might not be the problem, but at least somewhere to start.

There are basically 2 things that will stop your engine, no fuel or no electrical supply to keep the pump solenoid open, barring a mechanical problem.


----------

